# Night Fishing @ Rudee Inlet



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

I've been fishing Rudee inlet over the last few nights and have come up pretty close to empty everynight. I'm new to this entir rudee inlet thing; however, I am not new to fishing. for this time of year, is Rudee inlet best fished by daylight? Please lend a fellow fisher man some input.

 
"E"


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

I will go down this weekend to Rudee, Lynhaven inlet, Chix's Beach and Sand Bridge this weekend for some serious, SPOT, DRUMS, BLUES, Reds and of course the "STRIPE Guy"  . PLEASE give me some reports. Hey HOOK'N&SLING'N-have you tried the surf behind the old Lighthouse restaraunt? I do better there in the mid-day to early evenings @ Rudee Inlet along the rail but i have not tried the surf yet. SPOTS????? Are they still there in Rudee? Yellow Bellies??? PLEASE HELP!!! I hate to bring home the big SKUNKon this trip! Thanks

~SPG


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Surf_Pier_Guy said:


> I Hey HOOK'N&SLING'N-have you tried the surf behind the old Lighthouse restaraunt? i have not tried the surf yet.
> 
> ~SPG



pretty productive spot....especially fer stripers in the fall/winter....but watch out fer the surfers


----------



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

*Yellow Bellies*

Yellow Bellies are a fitting name because these critters are sure afraid of me!
I personally have not seen any Yellow Bellies however, I firmly beleive that they are still there. I will try the daylight hours because the night time has night been the right time for me. I normally fish at night but I think that I need to survey this Rudee Inlet thing alittle more before I pass judgement.

"E"


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Only fished there a couple of times..*

got there during the tide change, Waded out and used 2 oz Rebel Windcheater plugs in the my secret night time colors (black, purple and "burple)...


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

FYI. I went to fish the surf next to the rudee inlet jettys where the old lighthouse was, and the beach was closed off for the jetty project. There are all kinds of rocks all over the beach for about 200 yards north of the jettys.


----------



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

Surf Pier Guy,
Yes, I have been fishing along the wall where the lighthouse used to be, also along the shore in the inlet. A guy told me that under the bridge is a good spot to focus on however, I just have not got into them yet. He told me that pups and trout are good bets under the bridge at night and I have been using crab and cut spot but no prize as of yet. I am definitely in it to win it though. So I will keep trying. I plan to try tomorrow during the daylight. 
Tight lines my Friend

 
"E"


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

G W said:


> FYI. I went to fish the surf next to the rudee inlet jettys where the old lighthouse was, and the beach was closed off for the jetty project. There are all kinds of rocks all over the beach for about 200 yards north of the jettys.


The beach is suppose to be closed where they are doing the jetty repairs. But I was out surfing there over the weekend and there were a few folks fishing next to the jetty.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Try getting there about 3 hours before high tide. The incoming tide will be your best bet.


----------



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

*Can you folks keep a secret?*

I'm cutting out of work early today to see if I can get a few for dinner. I keep hearing that the fish are there, probrobly when I'm not, however, If I have something to report tomorrow....I WILL!!!!!!!

"Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory""Think Victory"

 
"E"


----------

